# Schnurloses Telefon: Display also das LCDPanel beschädigt



## ubuntu1967 (3. August 2020)

Hi ich habe ein Schnurloses Telefon von Philips bei dem das LCD Display teilweise kein Segmente anzeigt. Was kann ich machen damit das Telefon wieder richtig das Display ansteuert?


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2020)

Nichts, defekte LCD Displays erweckt man nicht mehr zum Leben. Die übrigen Segmente werden vermutlich auch nicht mehr lange leben. Zeit das Telefonbuch zu sichern.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (3. August 2020)

Hi ich dachte man könnte die Kontaktleiste vom Display reinigen, aber wie?


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. August 2020)

Wie heißt das Gerät mit genauer Typenbezeichnung?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (3. August 2020)

*wuselsurfer* 

Philips CD191


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. August 2020)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Philips CD191


Schau mal nach, ob Du es aufbekommst.
Die alten Philipsteile lassen sich meist so öffnen:
Philips cd560 assembly / disassembly - YouTube.

Dann mal kurz die Breitbandkabel mit K60 behandeln und mit K61 nachbehandeln.

Hilft das nicht - Neukauf.


----------



## OldGambler (3. August 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (4. August 2020)

Muss ich das Breitbandkabellösen?


----------



## OldGambler (4. August 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (20. August 2020)

*Hi ich habe mir überlegt ein Panasonic KX TG6811GS Telefon schnurlos zu kaufen.*

Ich habe eine Connectbox. Was für eine Telefonkabel benötige ich?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (18. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen ich habe mir ein neues schnurloses Telefon gekauft und bin damit zufrieden


----------

